# NTFS mounts automatically, but not when using ntfs-3g...



## bigtoque (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm using 8.1 release and running Gnome 2.32.

I managed to get all my NTFS drives mounting automatically when logging into Gnome, however it is only read-only.

I installed ntfs-3g, and then followed the instructions in /usr/local/share/doc/hal-0.5.14/README.fuse



> Mounting Fuse File Systems with HAL
> -----------------------------------
> 
> $FreeBSD: ports/sysutils/hal/files/README.fuse,v 1.3 2010/05/10 21:18:39 kwm Exp $
> ...



The default option in "/system/storage/default_options/ntfs-3g/mount_options" is just "locale=", so I left it at that.

When I boot into Gnome, the NTFS drives don't load.

What should I be setting in "/system/storage/default_options/ntfs-3g/mount_options"?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 11, 2010)

see fstab().


----------

